# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل در شهر دیگر

## maryam23

سلام  ترمیم معدل توی شهری غیر از محل سکونت فرد انجام میشه؟ ثبت نام ترمیم معدل برای شهریور تا کی هست؟

----------


## maryam23

کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## bozorgvar

فکر نمیکنم . من دیروز ثبت نام کردم . طرف گفته بود فقط شهر خودت باید باشه

----------


## Mr Sky

*باید تو همون منطقه ای که دیپلم رو گرفتی ترمیم .....
.
.
.*

----------


## maryam23

> *باید تو همون منطقه ای که دیپلم رو گرفتی ترمیم .....
> .
> .
> .*


زمانش تا کی هست؟

----------


## Aryanhaddadi

> فکر نمیکنم . من دیروز ثبت نام کردم . طرف گفته بود فقط شهر خودت باید باشه


تا كي ميشه ثبت نام كرد؟از چه طريقي ثبت نام كرديد؟

----------


## Ali__S

> تا كي ميشه ثبت نام كرد؟از چه طريقي ثبت نام كرديد؟


 کسی نیست جواب بده؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Ali__S

راستی به نظر شما نمرات 18.50 و 18.12 واسه یه رتبه خوب نیاز به ترمیم دارن؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> راستی به نظر شما نمرات 18.50 و 18.12 واسه یه رتبه خوب نیاز به ترمیم دارن؟؟


داداش شما یه بار ترمیم کنی دیگه فرصتت برای ترمیم بقیه درسا هم میسوزه . پس هرچی زیر 19 گرفتی رو شرکت کن بره . یا بیشتر میشه ک خوش به حالت یا منتر میشه که همون نمره قبلیتو اعمال میکنن

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> داداش شما یه بار ترمیم کنی دیگه فرصتت برای ترمیم بقیه درسا هم میسوزه . پس هرچی زیر 19 گرفتی رو شرکت کن بره . یا بیشتر میشه ک خوش به حالت یا منتر میشه که همون نمره قبلیتو اعمال میکنن


شما زمین روهم ترمیم می کنید؟

----------


## Ali__S

> داداش شما یه بار ترمیم کنی دیگه فرصتت برای ترمیم بقیه درسا هم میسوزه . پس هرچی زیر 19 گرفتی رو شرکت کن بره . یا بیشتر میشه ک خوش به حالت یا منتر میشه که همون نمره قبلیتو اعمال میکنن


 داداش چند سوال ممنون میشم جواب بدی به نظرت دی ترمیم برم بهتره یا شهریور راستی کتابا تغییر نداشتن من سال 94 دیپلم گرفتم و اینکه من الان شهرستانی که دیپلم گرفتم زندگی نمیکنم واجبه واسه دیپلم برم مدرسه بزرگسالان همون شهر یا همینجا هم میتونم؟؟؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداش چند سوال ممنون میشم جواب بدی به نظرت دی ترمیم برم بهتره یا شهریور راستی کتابا تغییر نداشتن من سال 94 دیپلم گرفتم و اینکه من الان شهرستانی که دیپلم گرفتم زندگی نمیکنم واجبه واسه دیپلم برم مدرسه بزرگسالان همون شهر یا همینجا هم میتونم؟؟؟


من شهریور راحت ترم . دی که میگفتن نیس. الان میگن هست ... خلاصه دی ماه یکم دردسره 
تغییرات چندانی نداشته . یه پی دی اف هست تغییرات رو گفته ...
برو آموزش پرورش بپرس الزامی هست که همونجا امتحان بدی یا نه ...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شما زمین روهم ترمیم می کنید؟


نه میخوام چیکار زمین رو ؟ کجا تاثیر داره اصن ؟ درسته میخوام برم دارو ولی باز ارزش نداره چندان وقت بذارم روش . پارسال اون همه خوندم به امید اینکه تجدید نشم الان ترمیم هم شرکت کنم میدونم بیشتر نمیشه نمرم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Amir h

> نه میخوام چیکار زمین رو ؟ کجا تاثیر داره اصن ؟ درسته میخوام برم دارو ولی باز ارزش نداره چندان وقت بذارم روش . پارسال اون همه خوندم به امید اینکه تجدید نشم الان ترمیم هم شرکت کنم میدونم بیشتر نمیشه نمرم


داداش من موندم شهریور برم ترمیم یا ن الان اگه از 1 مرداد شروع کنم یه ماهه میتونم همه درسا رو ببندم و بالای 19 بشم؟

----------


## Ali__S

> من شهریور راحت ترم . دی که میگفتن نیس. الان میگن هست ... خلاصه دی ماه یکم دردسره 
> تغییرات چندانی نداشته . یه پی دی اف هست تغییرات رو گفته ...
> برو آموزش پرورش بپرس الزامی هست که همونجا امتحان بدی یا نه ...


 داداش لطف میکنی pdf رو بذاری یا لینکشو بدی بهم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداش من موندم شهریور برم ترمیم یا ن الان اگه از 1 مرداد شروع کنم یه ماهه میتونم همه درسا رو ببندم و بالای 19 بشم؟


عزیز اولا اگه قراره شهریور بری چرا از 1 مرداد ؟ از 26 تیر شروع کن . بعدشم بستگی به خودت داره . ببین میانگین چقد باید برای هر کتاب تایم بذاری . بعد ببین کلا چقد میشه . بعد ببین چقد باید روزانه مطالعه داشته باشی  بعد ببین میتونی یا نه !

----------


## Ali__S

داداش راستی آخرین فرصت ثبت نام واسه ترمیم شهریور کیه؟؟؟شرمنده اینهمه سوال میپرسم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداش لطف میکنی pdf رو بذاری یا لینکشو بدی بهم


تغییرات کتاب سوم سال 95 رو نذاشتن ... پیدا کردم یه تاپیک میزنم احتمالا

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> داداش راستی آخرین فرصت ثبت نام واسه ترمیم شهریور کیه؟؟؟شرمنده اینهمه سوال میپرسم


معلوم نیست . امروز هم زنگ زدم آموزش و پرورش تهران بپرسم بر نمیداشتن

----------


## Ali__S

> معلوم نیست . امروز هم زنگ زدم آموزش و پرورش تهران بپرسم بر نمیداشتن


 فهمیدی ما رو هم بی خبر نذار....خیلی ممنون...
 :22:

----------

